# homemade winger



## rich and monica (Jul 24, 2005)

I have made a winger and am looking for information from others that have done the same. I have heard of using a set of 2 way radios as a release system and wanted to see if anyone here has tried it and if so exactly how it worked?

Thanks, Rich


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

I have made some remote wingers. The one I like the most, I made out of EMT. It's folds very flat, fires a 209 primer, and is reliable. Below is a picture. I also made a couple out of PVC, and I made a remote launcher out of a retrieve-r-trainer, PVC, and a servo. 
I have used the 2-way radio setup so far. I really don't like it when compared to commercial remotes, or elsema products but it works for now.


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

It is about 95% after I added the ziptie.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

http://stores.ebay.com/MadeinCHN2005_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm

Above is a link for a manufacturer of remotes that sells on ebay. I have not used them (bought tri-tronics before I knew about it), but talked to someone at a hunt test that build the wingers using the KwikLabs design and used these remotes with with a radioshack buzzer, a rechargable battery, and a door lock actuator. He says he has tested them out to 200 yards or so. I think they would be easier to set up and more reliable than using walkie-talkies.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Elsema based electronics is a cost effective alternative that offers many advantages over 2-way radios while maintaining a 300 yard distance with the proper antenna.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Misty Marsh Labradors said:


> Elsema based electronics is a cost effective alternative that offers many advantages over 2-way radios while maintaining a 300 yard distance with the proper antenna.


I second this - my Elsema set up is 100% reliable at ranges wwayyyy longer than I would ever expect my dogs to retrieve. It is also very simple to operate - no dials or codes just a button for station 1, a button for station 2 etc.

As a bonus its an Aussie product. :wink: 

Cheers, Jason.


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

I have some brand new Elsema electronics I would be willing to sell. I have a transmitter and 2 recievers. I was going to make my own launchers but never got around to it. They ahve not even been open. PM me if intrested.

Thanks Robert


----------



## goodawgz (Dec 16, 2005)

*kwik lab winger design*

has anybody made these succesfully???
-dawn


----------



## mattoleriver (May 21, 2005)

Mike Bons said:


> I have used the 2-way radio setup so far. I really don't like it when compared to commercial remotes, or elsema products but it works for now.


Mike,
I was leaning toward the 2-way radio option because I figured that I could also use them for their intended purpose when not attached to the winger. Since you seem to be one of the few that actually has made this option work I am wondering why you prefer the other remote options. What do you find to be most annoying or limiting about using the 2-ways?
I really like the looks of your EMT winger; how does it compare in weight, cost and ease of construction to your PVC wingers? Any special talent or expensive conduit benders necessary to work with the EMT?
Thanx
George


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

mattoleriver said:


> Mike Bons said:
> 
> 
> > I have used the 2-way radio setup so far. I really don't like it when compared to commercial remotes, or elsema products but it works for now.
> ...


Here are a few things I dislike about the FRS setup:

*1.* When using multiple wingers you need to leave 5-6 channels in between the two "recievers". Meaning that if winger 1 is set on channel 1, winger 2 needs to be on channel 7 and winger 3 needs to be on channel 14. It's not as bad with just 2 wingers because you can use channels 1 and 14. But the scambling between channels and the timing of it all is a bit of a pain. That is what I like about the elsema setup as you just press channels 1-4 for each to fire - no dials or flipping channels.
*2. *You are at risk for the winger going off when they are not suppose to because they are widely used frequencies.
*3.* There is no attention getting sound feature.
*4.* My setup is not waterproof (or even that resistant).
*5*. Just not all that durable

One thing that I have noticed is that when used with the servo's the batteries last a long time - months.

The EMT winger I do like better than *my* PVC winger as it is lighter, folds up flatter, and it was cheaper to make then the PVC one, and it just looks and functions a little better. You need a pipe bender which is not that expensive and is relatively easy to use.

FWIW, I won a gift certificate for Zinger Winger at a hunt test in the fall and I broke down and bought an "uplander". I find myself using that most often as it is light, and easily hidden, and does a great job of throwing a bumper or Dokken. I use my FRS electronics with it and it works OK.

I am holding out on buying some commercial electronics right now, to see if sportDOG is going to be bring some out in the new year. I can't get Kevin Lee (sportDOG rep./ RTF member) to say either way.
Any other question let me know,
Mike


----------

